# california123



## Stephanie75 (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi. I just wanted to thank you because your posts have been very helpfull to me. I have had IBS D for 10 years now (started when I was 18) I had it under pretty good control for about 3 years but it started acting up again with the start of a new job. After reading your posts I knew the stress of a new job was doing it for me. My doctor gave me 20 .25 xanax to take for stress and I'm seeing a therapist. My therapist wants me to see a psychiatrist as well to get onto meds. that will help me. My therapist told me today that she believes I will get better. If not for your posts I would probably be up to 6 Imodium a day and still no relief. Thanks again. Stephanie


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Stephanie75,Thank you so very much for your kind words. It is great that you're seeing a therapist--I think almost everyone can benefit from the right one. Also, by see a shrink (if you decide to do so) will give you the chance to find out what meds might be the best for you. Take care of yourself and let us know how things are going.


----------

